# Meet the goatastoga



## bjjohns (Apr 16, 2017)

Made this in early 2015. It's a farm wagon with a floor made out of gravel screens (for poo drop-thru), hoops from gray plastic conduit (for sun resistance) and a recycled billboard tarp. We do rotational grazing, and didn't want permanent dead spots in each field.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 16, 2017)

Isn't that cute!!?!!   Looks like they love those stairs, too.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2017)

Now that is cute and functional!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 16, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 16, 2017)

I love it! Does the gravel screen flooring bother them? It's so cute and I love portable housing!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 16, 2017)

What a great concept! Looks awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bjjohns (Apr 17, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Does the gravel screen flooring bother them?


The screens are fairly closely woven. Turns out they wear fast, and gravel pits will sell them for scrap pricing.
They have sharp exposed edge wires. I covered those with pressure treated 2x4's. These boards are the ones going left to right in the picture below.


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 17, 2017)

I love this! But I'm so jealous of people who can keep these kinds of things on their property... I have had multiple hoop structures and mobile sheds get destroyed in our winds


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 17, 2017)

very cool looking!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 17, 2017)

Great Job!!...


----------



## MMWB (Apr 18, 2017)

You don't have problems with them chewing on the pressure treated timbers?  It would be toxic.  I would think the screens might help keep the hooves worn down as well and would be tempted to make a steep ramp of one for the back (don't want to get rid of the lounging stairs!).


----------



## bjjohns (Apr 18, 2017)

MMWB said:


> You don't have problems with them chewing on the pressure treated timbers?  It would be toxic.  I would think the screens might help keep the hooves worn down as well and would be tempted to make a steep ramp of one for the back (don't want to get rid of the lounging stairs!).


They do nibble on things, but since they don't put aresnic in pressure treated lumber any more I'm not quite as worried. We also move this to new grazing (fenced) every 5-7 days.

I put 2' tall cattle panel down each side, inside the goatastoga, and cattle panelled off the entire tongue end to avoid accidental oops.

The wire does help keep us from trimming.


----------



## LocoYokel (Apr 19, 2017)

Can you make me one in my size? I promise to not chew on the wood or fall out the front!!! (Been looking for a new camper trailer... )  
Seriously this is just precious and I think my hens need sumsuch for the back yard!


----------



## bjjohns (Apr 19, 2017)

I did make an "EggMobile" on a 4'x8' farm wagon from Northern Tool (3 pictures in thumbnails) but it's really only usable half the year. It has a plastic floor with 1/2" square holes. Too hard to keep warm in the winter. We keep our chickens year round in our ultra-lightweight chicken tractors.


----------

